# Phoeniz Arizona Herf/Pool Party



## kjd2121 (Jul 13, 2006)

I am having a Herf/Pool party on Saturday May 24th. The festivities will begin around 2:00pm and go until whenever. There will be plenty to drink and eat(pulled pork). Bring your bathing suits, fat man t-shirts, and cigars.

Come on guys/gals Phoenix has been really lame lately concerning herfs.

I live out in the West valley - Dysart and Camelback. PM me and I will give you directions.

This is the scene -


----------



## LasciviousXXX (Oct 12, 2004)

This is a maybe for me at the moment. Looks like a blast and I would LOVE to make it down there. Let me see if I can move some stuff around and make it down there.... I'll bring plenty of smokes


----------



## stevieray (Sep 28, 2006)

all that's missing is a grotto and some Bunnies..........

Nice set up, wish I could make it


----------



## z3ro (May 8, 2008)

If it was in Tucson, id be down, but 2 1/2 hours of driving with I 10 being as sh1tty as it has been, and no A/C on top of that.... maybe next time dude, sorry


----------



## LasciviousXXX (Oct 12, 2004)

Hey its two hours drive for me too junior, just in the other direction 

Get your ass up there :r


----------



## z3ro (May 8, 2008)

come pick me up


----------



## smokin5 (Mar 28, 2007)

Well, h3ll's bells, Granma!
I'll be in NYC next weekend, so I'll have to pass.
Let me know of the next one & if I'm in the state, I'll be there!


----------



## Mark THS (Feb 5, 2007)

Rats, I just signed on a place in Scottsdale, but I wont be moved out by then


----------



## Papichulo (Jan 21, 2007)

I cannot wait to move back to AZ. Go Sun Devils!!!


----------



## kjd2121 (Jul 13, 2006)

LasciviousXXX said:


> This is a maybe for me at the moment. Looks like a blast and I would LOVE to make it down there. Let me see if I can move some stuff around and make it down there.... I'll bring plenty of smokes


Hey Dustin, I heard you were a big eater/drinker, so I need to know if you are coming on down. I bought an extra pork shoulder and some Tequila just in case - :BS:chk:chk

Would love it if you showed up - :tu


----------



## z3ro (May 8, 2008)

this sucks, i wanna go


----------



## Mark THS (Feb 5, 2007)

I'll be settled in to the new place in June- maybe we can get another AZ herf in July? Coming from the D, where we have herfs practically every other week- I'm looking for an AZ Crew resurgence :ss


----------



## z3ro (May 8, 2008)

We re doin the next one in tucson, so i dont have to drive anywhere


----------



## Mark THS (Feb 5, 2007)

Man you Arizona guys and your whining about a 2 hour drive :tg


----------



## sailchaser (Jun 16, 2007)

Gee if I start driving now I might make it on time,
Great looking place for a herf :tu
Enjoy and post some pictures:ss


----------



## z3ro (May 8, 2008)

yea, when its 110, i aint driving no where. I need a new car w/ A/C


----------



## kjd2121 (Jul 13, 2006)

z3ro said:


> yea, when its 110, i aint driving no where. I need a new car w/ A/C


It's only supposed to be 77 on Saturday - Get your azz up here.


----------



## z3ro (May 8, 2008)

77 yea right! its supposed to be low 90's


----------



## kjd2121 (Jul 13, 2006)

z3ro said:


> 77 yea right! its supposed to be low 90's


You may want to check temps for Phoenix - Friday high=71 Saturday high=76


----------



## kgoings (Apr 22, 2008)

Hey were there any pics from teh party? When is the next one?


----------



## Silhanek (Oct 23, 2006)

I missed it? Ahh, I need to get back in the habit of checking this site more.


----------



## Shabalula (Feb 24, 2007)

Hmmm....only 300 miles


----------

